# Naughty Echo :P



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Oh, man. I debated telling this story in case of flack I'd get or opinions on my value as a rat owner, but I just find it so funny.

Last night, the rats accidentally got left out for several hours past when I wanted to. I spent my time with them like normal, then went upstairs to do some homework -- something I do to maximize their time out. Fast forward an hour. I got a phone call from a panicked family member and left the house in my PJs. When I came home, I realized the rats were left out. My consistently mischievous girl Echo, as usual, had escaped the pen and was waiting for me when I came down the stairs. I put her back into the cage, and spent some time tidying up, skritching, and such my ratties. During which time the pen was open and the cage was too. I did my headcount briefly when administering treats, but didn't see Echo which can be normal as there are nooks in the cage that I can't see in and have to reach in to inspect. It was also possible that I mixed her up with Circe, her look a like sister... I was confident (oh boy) that she was in the cage because I didn't see her leave and normally, once she is caught, she is ready for a treat and then a nap.

Fast forward again to today. I had to study some, so I let the rats out, closed the pen, and looked in on my parakeets before heading upstairs. A few hours later, I went downstairs to spend time with the rats. For once, the pen hadn't been broken out of and I was pretty happy with that. I was having a lot of fun and getting a lot of love when I realized, I wasn't sure I saw Echo. Well, I've got some sniffles going around the cage so maybe she wasn't feeling well, and I began to look for her. No luck. I started to get worried, and decided that perhaps she got out without leaving any signs. I checked the usual places and nada. Well, normally when she knows I'm looking for her she'll come out and find me or she'll climb atop the bird cage. I look to the bird cage, and on the wardrobe beside it, bundled up and buried beneath old winter coats pops Echo. 

I should preface this next part with a few facts: food and water is available on top the rat cage during free range and is left out after free range; the pen was open and she could have returned to the cage at any time; there is bird food/treats and water available atop the bird cage. Here it goes.

Echo was out. All night. Just hanging out, doing whatever her ratty mind pleased. Of course, she cannot leave the basement but she didn't seem to mind. I dreaded that idea, feeling awful, when I found her. When I put her back in the cage, she got the "where have you been" inspection my mischief gives rats who were away for a day or more; that's when I knew. I checked her for dehydration and offered her any food she wanted but she didn't care. I imagine she helped her self to bird seed and millet, explored places extra well (and probably gave the birds a right good scare), and then settled in for a nice, warm nap.

It's not the first time she's found unconventional places to nap, and I don't imagine it'll be her last. http://i.imgur.com/68NrsKT.jpg


----------



## MomToRats (Dec 25, 2014)

a
t least u found her and she didn't go far


----------



## bloomington bob (Mar 25, 2014)

That picture is so cute!


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

Since the cage in my room, mine will always come to tell me when they've escaped. Usually by running over my face. While I'm asleep.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

I don't know if I told you this story but...once a rat visited me from the basement. in my bedroom. at 2am. with my door shut. I can only assume she came through the vents. 

It gets funnier because my mom hates my rats... I woke from a medicated stupor, returned her to the cage, and when I was stumbling back to bed my mom called from the other room "Oh, Mir? Is that you? I just had an awful dream...I dreamed your rats came up through my vent!!". I told her that it was a nightmare and to go back to bed XD

Pretty sure that was Echo, but it could've been Persephone.


----------



## ksaxton (Apr 20, 2014)

Ive been doing this a lot lately. I dont make it to my room to free range until late at night and usually fall asleep and leave the rats out and the cage open. They're pretty good about putting themselves to bed which is nice, and my heart rat Naydeen sleeps in bed with me


----------



## RadiantRatties (Jul 28, 2014)

Stuff happens. What a mischievous rattie though!


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

Oh goodness, the things our little trouble makers do. Freyja has a bad habit of slipping out of the office door under my feet when I leave the room so I'll usually check the immediate area to make sure she's still in the office. Occasionally though I'm too lax with my checking or just forget to check altogether...and then I'll hear things crashing in the bathroom...most of the time her first move is to knock over the metal trash bin. Once, however, she found her way into my bed where I was looking over some notes. She just hopped into my lap and acted like she was meant to be there.


----------



## Smarion0006 (Nov 13, 2014)

I liked this tale of mischief. Echo sounds like an extremely cool rattie! Loved the picture too


----------

